# Scrappy Star quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I used up the rest of the half square triangles I pieced from my scraps. I designed this quilt myself, finished quilting it today! I'm just posting one picture here, you can see the rest on my blog if you're interested.

Lots of flannels and brushed twills in this one, since everything in this top is on the bias, it was a joy (not!) to piece!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That turned out lovely, both the top and the quilting!


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Oh wow, this is so beautiful!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful as usual! love the quilting
Heidi


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

That is breathtaking!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. I love the colours and the quilting designs are wonderful.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow! That if fabulous!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Pretty design with the sprinkling of cornerstones. Pretty quilting designs, too. Do you draw your design with a disappearing marker or freehand to fit multiple motifs into space?


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Very Beautiful


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOVE IT !!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Checked out all the wonderful pictures on your blog as well. It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## blue gecko (Jun 14, 2006)

Gorgeous CJ!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you girls! It's not freehand, it's computerized. I lay out a quilt on screen, add my designs to that, and adust them to fit. It's a far more detailed process than that, but that's it in a nutshell.

Blue! I haven't seen you on here in EONS! Welcome back!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Beautiful quilt! I love the things you make, you certainly are an artist.


----------



## Bambitski (Mar 16, 2012)

OMG That is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

gorgeous..wish I could do something like that


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------

